# NSTRA Am. TRIAL



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Folks we are going to have an Amature Trial January 31! This will be at the DOG VALLEY HUNTING PRESERVE. Nephi Utah.

This will be a DOUBLE! Two fields! We will be limited to 14 braces a day due to time in the day!!!!

To Enter!

First make sure your membership to NSTRA is current! The most simple way to make sure is to call NSTRA's main office. Have a credit card ready and Julie can hook ya up right there!

Then send entry form for each dog you want to run. ALSO include a check or money order made out to the GREATER UTAH POINTING DOG CLUB. This takes so much strain off the chairman and more so the MARSHALL! It is such a stressfull time getting money payed an dogs to the line that it would go much smoother to just get it out of the way weeks before......

All: Please review the rules for an Am. Trial. Rules can be located on the NSTRA site at http://www.nstra.org

Eligibility: Any dog that has 3 Open points or less, none of which none can be first place points, is classified as an Amateur dog and is eligible for the Amateur division. An Open dog is one that has four (4) or more Open points or a dog that has earned first place points in the Open Division. Entrants are responsible for the proper classification of their dogs (Amateur or Open). An Amateur dog can run in either the Amateur or Open Division at the owner's discretion (including moving back and forth between the two, except as noted in the last sentence) until such time as the dog earns achieves any one of the following:

1) Amateur Championship status (18 points-9 of which are first place Amateur points)
2) earns more than 3 points in Open Division 
3) earns any First Place point(s) in the Open Division

I also will need judges for this trial. So if your dog is not eligble to run in the trial please step up an help out with judging and bird planting.

THE NATIONAL SHOOT-TO-RETREIVE FIELD TRIAL ASSOCIATION
IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE:

NSTRA AMATEUR FIELD TRIAL

COME JOIN THE FUN !!!!!!

THE NSTRA AMATEUR FIELD TRIAL IS FOR NOVICE HANDLERS AND DOGS AND IS DESIGNED FOR PEOPLE AND THEIR DOGS TO HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO START FIELD TRIALING.

DATE January 31

LOCATION-- DOG VALLEY HUNTING PRESERVE 
CONTACT--Tom Kosmack Address 722 Castle Gate Rd Helper Utah 84526

ENTRY FEE - $25.00 PER DOG

AWARDS FOR THE TOP SIX PLACEMENTS

30 MINUTE BRACES / TWO DOGS PER BRACE / 6 QUAIL RELEASED IN APROX. 30 - 40 ACRE FIELD THE FIRST BRACE AND 5 QUAIL RELEASED EACH BRACE THEREAFTER.

DOGS ARE SCORED AS FOLLOWS:

0-100 FOR EACH POINTED BIRD (DOG HAS TO POINT BIRD UNTIL HANDLER FLUSHES)

0-100 FOR EACH BIRD RETRIEVED TO 3 FEET OF HANDLER

0-100 ONE TIME SCORE FOR GROUND COVERAGE

0-75 ONE TIME SCORE FOR OBEDIENCE

0-75 ONE TIME SCORE FOR HONORING BRACEMATE

ALL SCORES ARE ADDED AT THE END OF EACH BRACE AND THE HIGHEST SCORE WINS AT THE END OF THE DAY.

IF YOU HAVE A POINTING DOG AND WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND YOUR HUNTING SEASON, COME AND PARTICIPATE IN A WALKING STYLE FIELD TRIAL. IT'S AS CLOSE TO A HUNTING SITUATION AS IT GETS. NSTRA HAS OVER 3000 MEMBERS AND HOLDS OVER 1200 TRIALS EACH YEAR ALL ACROSS THE COUNTRY.

MUST BE A NSTRA MEMBER TO PARTICIPATE. TRIAL RUN UNDER NSTRA RULES. MAXIMUM OF 32 DOGS PER TRIAL. CALL CONTACT LISTED ABOVE FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT ENTRY FORMS AND NEW MEMBERSHIP OFFER


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry, I'll be in AZ with my "amatures" hunting *wild* Quail.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sorry, I'll be in AZ with my "amatures" hunting *wild* Quail.


Ohh to good to go with use two weeks before? I see how it is!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'll be in AZ with my "amatures" hunting *wild* Quail.
> ...


No.... Too busy attending to other obligations that will have me in Indiana attending the ATA show promoting the Epek XC3 broadhead. :wink: I'd love to go with you guys, especially now that you talked Shane into going for a whole week instead of three days. I mean really, who drives all the way to southern Arizona to hunt, only to turn around in three days so he won't miss any work? :roll: Idiot!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":vtp24vln]Sorry, I'll be in AZ with my "amatures" hunting *wild* Quail.
> ...


No.... Too busy attending to other obligations that will have me in Indiana attending the ATA show promoting the Epek XC3 broadhead. :wink: I'd love to go with you guys, especially now that you talked Shane into going for a whole week instead of three days. I mean really, who drives all the way to southern Arizona to hunt, only to turn around in three days so he won't miss any work? :roll: Idiot![/quote:vtp24vln]

Broadhead over Bird dogs.... And your saying Shane is the putz? What the hell is the matter with you! You chewing some of that duck fat off by mouth or what! 
Word of caution... your missing aout on a good one little buddy!

I guess next year will just have to hunt in North Dakota together! That there is a hint! So don't invite me with hours to pre-pair!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're on meathead.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You're on meathead.


So what is the date this year! We are going to miss ya next week in AZ!!!! I'm sure well leave ya a bird or two... NOT!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Priorities! Tex has yet to figure them out...He think spending a few days with my wife at some trade show takes priority over AZ quail! Wrong!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Priorities! Tex has yet to figure them out...He think spending a few days with my wife at some trade show takes priority over AZ quail! Wrong!


May be... I'll tell you when we get back. :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Geez...You too? Try to get Tak to take out the trash once in a while!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Where ? In ND will you guys be hunting? :evil:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Where ? In ND will you guys be hunting? :evil:


Around Turtle Lake! :wink:

We know this chick!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Where ? In ND will you guys be hunting? :evil:


Wherever the hell we want!!!! :mrgreen:


----------

